# looking in atlanta...



## wct4life (Jun 25, 2004)

I'm going to be moving to the Atlanta area around November/December. I know that this is a little early to start job hunting, but I would like to figure out all of my options as soon as I can. If there is anyone who would want another climber, please send me a PM. I can send you a copy of my resume and letters of recommendation from former employers. 
Thank you,
WCT4life


----------

